# Moyen Poodle Breeders?



## andthesunwentdown (Jan 27, 2021)

I have been looking for a good moyen poodle breeder in the US for a while. A lot of them are pretty sketchy looking, and if they aren't that, then they have full waiting lists for years. I found one breeder of moyens here in my state (Moonrise Poodles) that is really good, but I want to expand my options just in case. Does anyone know of any other moyen breeders?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

If you are looking for "moyen" sizes in the US listed under that name you will find very few reputable breeders because that size is not called moyen here. I think Karbit and Moonrise are the only ones with actual European lines which give them credible reason to list their dogs as "moyen."

Moyens are 14-18" at the withers. Here our "miniature" size goes up to 15" and anything over that is a standard. In reality any breeding of larger miniature poodles will generally produce dogs in the 14-18" range so I would recommend looking for breeders of minis that have adults that are 14-15". You will have a much easier time finding a reputable breeder that way and a large or oversize mini will fit what you are looking for.

That is the route I chose and my boy is 15" and was quite average sized for his litter. His brother went way oversize as is common for minis. Here is a photo showing my dog's size.


----------



## nimbuslove (Feb 1, 2021)

Nimbus is 17" at withers, but he's a mini poodle. He's from Light n' Lively in Staten Island.
I think his size is perfect for our NYC apartment living but also for our adventure outdoors, he's sturdy and active!


----------



## jeanne.marklin (Aug 10, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> If you are looking for "moyen" sizes in the US listed under that name you will find very few reputable breeders because that size is not called moyen here. I think Karbit and Moonrise are the only ones with actual European lines which give them credible reason to list their dogs as "moyen."
> 
> Moyens are 14-18" at the withers. Here our "miniature" size goes up to 15" and anything over that is a standard. In reality any breeding of larger miniature poodles will generally produce dogs in the 14-18" range so I would recommend looking for breeders of minis that have adults that are 14-15". You will have a much easier time finding a reputable breeder that way and a large or oversize mini will fit what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Cute young lady and good looking dog! Can I ask who was the breeder?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Jeanne said:


> Cute young lady and good looking dog! Can I ask who was the breeder?


Thank you! He was bred by Danube but both parents were bred by Dimarnique.


----------



## nautracer (8 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> If you are looking for "moyen" sizes in the US listed under that name you will find very few reputable breeders because that size is not called moyen here. I think Karbit and Moonrise are the only ones with actual European lines which give them credible reason to list their dogs as "moyen."
> 
> Moyens are 14-18" at the withers. Here our "miniature" size goes up to 15" and anything over that is a standard. In reality any breeding of larger miniature poodles will generally produce dogs in the 14-18" range so I would recommend looking for breeders of minis that have adults that are 14-15". You will have a much easier time finding a reputable breeder that way and a large or oversize mini will fit what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


thank you so much. nice looking and decent size.


----------

